# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  New to Blood Pythons

## TheSnakeGuy

I recently got to see a brongersmai blood python at a reptile show. I really liked what I saw and I'm considering getting a young one. They sure are pretty. Show me your bloods. I wanna see some morphs!

----------


## Daybreaker

The only morph I have is a T positive albino Sumatran blood, then I have a lovely jet black Sumatran short tail (Black Blood) python. Here's pics of my females, they're really nice snakes to work with:

Mivacca:



Vega:

----------

_TheSnakeGuy_ (10-09-2012)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

This Vlad a late 2008 Albino Blood produced by Ryan & Kara Norris

A Big boy weighing in at 24lbs

----------

_dragonboy4578_ (10-09-2012),_Kara_ (10-09-2012),_TheSnakeGuy_ (10-09-2012)

----------


## TheSnakeGuy

Wow they're beautiful! Amazing colors, and so FAT. I love it. I read the caresheet. They're husbandry seems to be exactly the same as ball pythons. Now I gotta start drawing up a custom enclosure. I guess they take a couple years to get real fat.

----------


## Kara

> Wow they're beautiful! Amazing colors, and so FAT. I love it. I read the caresheet. They're husbandry seems to be exactly the same as ball pythons. Now I gotta start drawing up a custom enclosure. I guess they take a couple years to get real fat.


Correct blood & short-tail husbandry is not exactly the same as ball python husbandry...there are things you can get away with w/ball pythons that would adversely affect a blood, and vice-versa.  Furthermore, while they are heavy-bodied snakes, they shouldn't be fat.  Here's *some thorough husbandry info* if you'd like to do some more homework.

----------

_KatStoverReptiles_ (10-09-2012),_youbeyouibei_ (10-10-2012)

----------


## KMG

You say "saw." You didn't hold it? Was it an adult? 

They are not fat, it's muscle. If you haven't handled a nice big adult I would recommend it before jumping in. The are very strong compared to a ball and very different than your balls. 

Visit Kara's site and read everything. It is probably the most complete resource for one stop shop for blood information.

----------


## KatStoverReptiles

Well he's just a normal, but here's our boy, Stetson.

----------

_TheSnakeGuy_ (10-09-2012)

----------


## KMG

I honestly like normal red bloods the most. This is my 13lb female. She is puppy dog tame.

----------


## KMG

Well I guys our normals killed this thread KatStoverReptiles.

----------


## Kara

We have a few morphs, but selectively-bred "normal" reds are more of a focus around here.  Some of these are repeats from other threads in this forum, but what the heck...here are a few of ours.  :Wink:

----------

Kaorte (10-10-2012),KMG (10-10-2012),lmtrej (10-10-2012),_redshepherd_ (06-18-2018),Stewart_Reptiles (10-10-2012),_TheSnakeGuy_ (11-28-2012)

----------


## Kaorte

Dude Kara, Great post!!!

Here is my borneo short tailed python

----------

_Kara_ (10-10-2012)

----------


## KMG

Stop teasing me Kara, which one can I buy!?! They are awesome!

----------

_Kara_ (10-10-2012)

----------


## DNACurtusK

What beautiful animals on this thread....here's a few of mine to share....there are so many morphs out there that are just amazing.























I could go on forever, lol. These snake are SUCH a rewarding type to work with and keep. Each one is an individual work of art!

----------


## Kara

> Stop teasing me Kara, which one can I buy!?! They are awesome!


A lot of the snakes in that post, we're pairing up this year.  I'm really REALLY excited about the upcoming season!!  :Very Happy:   :Dancin' Banana: 

- - - Updated - - -




> What beautiful animals on this thread....here's a few of mine to share....there are so many morphs out there that are just amazing.
> I could go on forever, lol. These snake are SUCH a rewarding type to work with and keep. Each one is an individual work of art!


Very nice!

----------

_DNACurtusK_ (10-10-2012)

----------


## mr.spooky

lets not forget about this one!!!!!!

----------

